# My reputation.



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

I was just wondering what I could do to improve my respiration because it seems like a lot of people really don't want me here. I really wanna stay, it's such a great community, full of knowledge and great people. I just get so confused over what I'm doing wrong, (I know a few things where I was way out of line). I just wanna be friends with everybody here and fit in. I lost a forum friend who always looked out for me behind my back, who said he didn't wanna communicate anymore and it hurt to hear that. 

Can everyone please give me a second chance, and let me know why they're shit posting me so I can improve. I bet if a reason had to be given for shit posting I wouldn't be such a troll. People say I don't take any advice, but I stopped cutting and now am bulking, I stopped Test/Tren/Deca @ 100/150/250 and am doing Test @250 and 25 anadrol on heavy workout days as advised.(mind you different people have advised different things). I have taken partial advice from a very reputable member on the forum who doesn't wanna be named and BBBG.

I would like to publicly apologies to @RiR0 and @BigBaldBeardGuy for entering their thread. I only realised how bad that was of me, to invade their safe space and distrust their productive conversation. I deserved to be banned from that thread. I'm so so so very very sorry. I will never do that again unless I GENUINLY have a positive. Contribution to make. Please forgive me guys, I just have a lot of mental health issues and am probably autistic.

Steps I've taken to not be such a waste of space: 

1) Stop giving all advice. Period. 

2) To stop adding useless comments in threads where nobody likes me, unless I have something valuable to say.

3) Visit the Diet and Nutrition section more 

4) Stop talking about my schizoprenia 

5) Not stir up shit 

6) Apologise to the individuals I've upset 

7) Stop talking about gear so much. 

8) Stop attacking people even if they attack me 

9) Always say please and thank you

10) Take all advice.


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Leave forever.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Leave forever.


Please dude, give me one last chance. I'll do anything. I'm sorry for using gear, it was a stupid mistake. I'm on TRT now so the consequences are much less. I know I pissed all of you guys off.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

You only get one chance to make a first impression. 

You’re a troll. You’re a make-believe account. Your entire story is bullshit. You’re playing a role. I don’t believe anything you say and I haven’t for a long time now. 

I told you exactly what you could do. Come clean. Tell us all about your trolling. Why you do it. Where you do it. You’d be interesting and relevant. 

Or keep doing what you’re doing. Other guys will realize you’re full of shit too and you’ll slip into irrelevancy. You’re well on your way there already.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You only get one chance to make a first impression.
> 
> You’re a troll. You’re a make-believe account. Your entire story is bullshit. You’re playing a role. I don’t believe anything you say and I haven’t for a long time now.
> 
> ...


How can I prove I'm not trolling. Because the 1% chance I'm not a troll, you'll wanna give me a way to prove that. You said it yourself I'm a lot better than I was 3 monrh ago, how can I get even better fasters


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Please dude, give me one last chance. I'll do anything. I'm sorry for using gear, it was a stupid mistake. I'm on TRT now so the consequences are much less. I know I pissed all of you guys off.


You've already proven that you are constitutionally incapable of altering your shitty behavior and attitude.

This forum is simply NEVER going to accept you.

At this point, the only respectable move that you could make is to bow out.


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Just shut the fuck up

That’s literally it


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Just shut the fuck up
> 
> That’s literally it


I'll try my best.


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'll try my best.


You’re not off to a good start


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Please dude, give me one last chance. I'll do anything. I'm sorry for using gear, it was a stupid mistake. I'm on TRT now so the consequences are much less. I know I pissed all of you guys off.


Get the fuck out of the forum. Log off and then proceed to abort yourself from wasting air in real life.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Get the fuck out of the forum. Log off and then proceed to abort yourself from wasting air in real life.


I'm really sorry dude. Honestly.


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm really sorry dude. Honestly.


I really don’t give a fuck dude. Honestly


----------



## Dex (May 16, 2022)

I honestly don't know much about you besides hearing about constant drama and the Big Bang Theory pic of you. I've never given you or another member a shit post even if I don't like it or agree with it. 

After reading this thread and seeing your list of things to change...is it really worth it? If it were me, I would just leave.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I really don’t give a fuck dude. Honestly


Yes sir


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 16, 2022)

My issues with you are I'm not buying what you say.  You could be from India and grew up in Canada and moved to the UK.  It's possible.  What concerns me about you is the AAS use with the psych drugs.  It doesn't sound like the schizophrenia is being well managed.  Whether you have autism or not no idea.  Autism is a diagnosis that can be improved with therapy.  If I were you I would take a break from UGBB and have a chat with your psychiatrist or maybe find a different one.  Some of them are really really bad.  

I would give you a second chance if you could convince me you're not a troll.  

Slic.


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

And quit liking my posts and copying my style of writing, really creepy and annoying. I don’t want to be associated with you


----------



## Dex (May 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> And quit liking my posts and copying my style of writing, really creepy and annoying. I don’t want to be associated with you


You have a stalker?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2022)

Stop posting and making threads is the only way u should be able to stay . Start posting around 2025


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Dex said:


> You have a stalker?


I swear this kid copies everything I do and the suit just doesn’t fit him. I could tell him to suck my dick and he’d probably “like” the post


----------



## Dex (May 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I swear this kid copies everything I do and the suit just doesn’t fit him. I could tell him to suck my dick and he’d probably “like” the post


Undecanator is Intel! lol


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Dex said:


> Undecanator is Intel! lol


Don’t inspire him


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

Intel, your rep is fubar. the only thing to do is burn this account. come back when you get your life straightened out. you need to take care of yourself first.

all this considering you are real.


----------



## Tisatix (May 16, 2022)

Bro, you know for a fact you are trolling lol. I’m not dumb lol . You’re a good troll though . SomewhAt believable


----------



## beefnewton (May 16, 2022)

You may hate him, but he's brought BBBG and Mindless closer together.  He is UGBB's Meg.


----------



## MrRogers (May 16, 2022)

Shit like THIS THREAD is why you're a dumb fuk oxygen thief. If you were serious you'd start a new account without telling anyone and act like a human. Don't blame CPS either; Schizophrenia distorts your perception of reality; it has nothing to do with being an asshole.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I was just wondering what I could do to improve my respiration because it seems like a lot of people really don't want me here. I really wanna stay, it's such a great community, full of knowledge and great people. I just get so confused over what I'm doing wrong, (I know a few things where I was way out of line). I just wanna be friends with everybody here and fit in. I lost a forum friend who always looked out for me behind my back, who said he didn't wanna communicate anymore and it hurt to hear that.
> 
> Can everyone please give me a second chance, and let me know why they're shit posting me so I can improve. I bet if a reason had to be given for shit posting I wouldn't be such a troll. People say I don't take any advice, but I stopped cutting and now am bulking, I stopped Test/Tren/Deca @ 100/150/250 and am doing Test @250 and 25 anadrol on heavy workout days as advised.(mind you different people have advised different things). I have taken partial advice from a very reputable member on the forum who doesn't wanna be named and BBBG.
> 
> ...


Gay.


----------



## Tisatix (May 16, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> You may hate him, but he's brought BBBG and Mindless closer together.  He is UGBB's Meg.
> 
> View attachment 22308


On my post too . Give me some cred lol


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 16, 2022)

You can get on a respirator to improve your respiration maybe?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> You may hate him, but he's brought BBBG and Mindless closer together.  He is UGBB's Meg.
> 
> View attachment 22308


No. Never. Fuck Mindless. I actually refrain from giving likes when I see that sock puppet has liked a post.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I lost a forum friend who always looked out for me behind my back, who said he didn't wanna communicate anymore and it hurt to hear that.



@Send0 
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 16, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> You may hate him, but he's brought BBBG and Mindless closer together.  He is UGBB's Meg.
> 
> View attachment 22308


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

One thing I learned in the old Marine Corps boot camp is to shut the fuck up. I learned from personal experience, and from watching the experiences of others. If the drill instructor is in your face screaming, shut the fuck up. Doesn’t matter if he’s right or wrong, shut up. 

Quickest way to turn an ass chewing into a beating from the Drill Instructor, or a blanket party from the whole platoon of it spills over to affect them, is to refuse to just shut the fuck up. 

Every Drill Instructor in this place hates you,  intel.  The platoon hates you and is poised to blanket party you every time you speak. 

Stop making things worse for yourself and SHUT UP.


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> @Send0
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Delusional, there was never friendship. 🙄


----------



## rawdeal (May 16, 2022)

Parris Island toughens up all those who make it to Graduation Day.

It also *smartens* up the Graduates, and maybe a few who didn't make it but learned from their experience after they were *gone.*


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Delusional, there was never friendship. 🙄



He made that shxt sound like it was 20years hahaha


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 16, 2022)

Dear diary


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Dear diary


LOL,
 Dear Diary,
 The bullies are still bullying me but I will have the last laugh. I am on a cycle now and in a few months I will be bigger than the bullies and kill them all.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I lost a forum friend who always looked out for me behind my back, who said he didn't wanna communicate anymore and it hurt to hear that.



Yeah, sorry about that, but i had to draw the line when you asked me for dressed up dick pics.

Standard dick pics were fine, but i'm not going out and buying little hats and bows for it just to make you happy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, but i had to draw the line when you asked me for dressed up dick pics.
> 
> Standard dick pics were fine, but i'm not going out and buying little hats and bows for it just to make you happy.


Is that your general rule or specific just to Intel?


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> One thing I learned in the old Marine Corps boot camp is to shut the fuck up. I learned from personal experience, and from watching the experiences of others. If the drill instructor is in your face screaming, shut the fuck up. Doesn’t matter if he’s right or wrong, shut up.
> 
> Quickest way to turn an ass chewing into a beating from the Drill Instructor, or a blanket party from the whole platoon of it spills over to affect them, is to refuse to just shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...



I mentioned this to him in his last thread test 500 . I thought I gave him some sound advice but apparently he chooses not to take it or he is just doing what he does best .


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, but i had to draw the line when you asked me for dressed up dick pics.
> 
> Standard dick pics were fine, but i'm not going out and buying little hats and bows for it just to make you happy.


What are you talking about?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> What are you talking about?


145 my ass


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is that your general rule or specific just to Intel?



General. i don't have dick hat money lying around.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Last straw for me was on Jenn's thread. The poor girl is spilling her heart out about her dad's imminent death, and how she had to pass on job interviews so she could take care of her mom after his passing. 

This retard replies...hope your dad gets well soon.


----------



## Achillesking (May 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> General. i don't have dick hat money lying around.


You got cash app???


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Last straw for me was on Jenn's thread. The poor girl is spilling her heart out about her dad's imminent death, and how she had to pass on job interviews so she could take care of her mom after his passing.
> 
> This retard replies...hope your dad gets well soon.



He has been trolling since 2018 even UK muscle banned him after 77 posts


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

This guy is giving retarded advice at iron den as well. This is all he does.


----------



## Achillesking (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This guy is giving retarded advice at iron den as well. This is all he does.


Fuckin homo


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 145 my ass


LOL

Love the new avatar   

Thats one "Iron Beast" in that photo!!


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He has been trolling since 2018 even UK muscle banned him after 77 posts


After 77 posts?!?!?!

What monsters those mods must be.

That is simply TOO MUCH POWER.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> After 77 posts?!?!?!
> 
> What monsters those mods must be.
> 
> That is simply TOO MUCH POWER.



Maybe somewhere between 77 and 800 something lol.


----------



## beefnewton (May 16, 2022)

I'm really curious about dick hats and bows, now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This guy is giving retarded advice at iron den as well. This is all he does.


Professional troll. I've been saying this forever now.

He's indian, born in Canada, living in London, yet his posts are absent any dialect differences or slang. He's american. Probably from mindless Connecticut area. He's using a virtual IP but if you can trace back through that its the same mindless IP address.


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Maybe somewhere between 77 and 800 something lol.


That's more like it.

See, it is necessary to take as long as possible to ban trolls. There can't be even a WHISPER of doubt.

Wouldn't want their feelings getting hurt, after all.


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He has been trolling since 2018 even UK muscle banned him after 77 posts


He's back on there as Imperitive.intel. He's also on a few other forums as Habib.

People think I don't look into potential trolls but I waste more time looking into things than most realize; even though rules limit what action we can take. 😩


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This guy is giving retarded advice at iron den as well. This is all he does.


You mean like the advice below?

145 said: You don't need testosterone with Trestolone, Trestolone can even be run for TRT!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You mean like the advice below?
> 
> 145 said: You don't need testosterone with Trestolone, Trestolone can even be run for TRT!



Saw that one.....because bone density isn't important.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You mean like the advice below?
> 
> 145 said: You don't need testosterone with Trestolone, Trestolone can even be run for TRT!


It sucks, but he wasn't wrong about that. I don't know why someone would, but they can.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

There’s also just plain old life isn’t fair I see it all the time in some instances certain behavior can justify actions that go around the rules. Also there’s the unwritten rule the one rule that is used for situations were there are no obvious written  rules being broken but actions have to be taking to prevent  any future problems and that  would be  the good old there’s  a conflict of interest sorry but this just isn’t working out.


----------



## MrRogers (May 16, 2022)

Not to get cunty as a new guy, but if this kid is an established troll, why is he still around?


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's back on there as Imperitive.intel. He's also on a few other forums as Habib.
> 
> People think I don't look into potential trolls but I waste more time looking into things than most realize; even though rules limit what action we can take. 😩




Live a little.  Break some rules.  Ban some trolls.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Not to get cunty as a new guy, but if this kid is an established troll, why is he still around?


cAuSe iTs nOt aGaInSt tHe RuLeS 

I say fuck the rules. But that’s just my opinion.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

I’ve rarely had to RIF or give somebody there lay off papers because of a rule they broke and I work for one of the largest electrical contractors in the country. I enforce the rules and I have to look out for the welfare of my guys so that gives me the ability to use discretion how I see fit. If certain standards just aren’t being meet or if someone just lack those social skills and there pissing off and bringing down the moral of everyone I will take action. I see this all time I’m sure we all have sometimes you have to clean house and most of the time there just isn’t a written rule reason.

Most of these ppl know there fuck ups anyways


----------



## ChickenLegs (May 16, 2022)

It seems like you’re just wanting attention I see some new comment or thread about you talking about how unwanted you are every few hours. Get your estrogen checked lmfao


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Last straw for me was on Jenn's thread. The poor girl is spilling her heart out about her dad's imminent death, and how she had to pass on job interviews so she could take care of her mom after his passing.
> 
> This retard replies...hope your dad gets well soon.


Bundy said "sorry"


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This guy is giving retarded advice at iron den as well. This is all he does.


No I don't? I dont give advice anymore? Must have been months ago


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's back on there as Imperitive.intel. He's also on a few other forums as Habib.
> 
> People think I don't look into potential trolls but I waste more time looking into things than most realize; even though rules limit what action we can take. 😩


You can search me up all ya like, ya won't find anything that says I'm a troll.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Last straw for me was on Jenn's thread. The poor girl is spilling her heart out about her dad's imminent death, and how she had to pass on job interviews so she could take care of her mom after his passing.
> 
> This retard replies...hope your dad gets well soon.


While I admit that was tone deaf now, I didn't realise in the begining. Like I've speculated before, I'm probably on the spectrum and am deaf to tone sometimes. And like I said, Bundy said "sorry" and he's not even autistic or tone deaf.


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Bundy said "sorry"



First, why would you try to throw another menber under the bus.

Second, a mature person would own their actions, rather than trying to divert attention onto someone else.

Also, @Bro Bundy's reply was fine.


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

Another example of @Intel.imperitive being a rat.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

I just read the rules I think they need to be updated those rules give trolls more freedom then Hunter Biden

There needs to be something implicated in regards of having to be warned by the staff. Of course this rule  would be that grey area.
1.A good one would be giving bad advice also recommending  something dangerous.
2. The member is getting to many complaints from other members.
This could untie your hands towards banning a troll

Rules do suck but if your guy have to see them broke before you can ban then there needs to be at least one discretional one in there you guys can apply when you see fit. The Mods here seem very fair so I wouldn’t  think this one would get abused 😜


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

I say implement the negative reaction auto ban feature. Certainly a techy can figure out how to do that


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I say implement the negative reaction auto ban feature. Certainly a techy can figure out how to do that


Eh, I don't know if I'd trust you guys with that. CJ and I would wake up one day and half the forum would be banned 🤣.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

Half the forum is going to end up leaving anyway if Intel keeps doing his bullshit


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Eh, I don't know if I'd trust you guys with that. CJ and I would wake up one day and half the forum would be banned 🤣.


i think there are ways we can prevent abuse. If youre serious, we can discuss this.


----------



## rawdeal (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Last straw for me was on Jenn's thread. The poor girl is spilling her heart out about her dad's imminent death, and how she had to pass on job interviews so she could take care of her mom after his passing.
> 
> This retard replies...hope your dad gets well soon.


THIS !

THAT post drew the line for me.  I am "Elite,"  here ...  (fwiw)  ...  but I haven't always had good boardroom attendance or warm + fuzzy feelings cause I favor bb boards with a maximum of bb discussion and a minimum of keyboard warriors piling on an awkward noob.

But ... SweetBabyJesusandOldPopePaul ... if the Mods can't squeeze the trigger in THIS case because of board rules, then the rules need to be changed.

Or  .....  let's just leave things as they are and let similar future cases claim  "Precedent."


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

There are rules that matter. And then there are rules which are not expected to be strictly enforced and exist only for the sake of existence, which the owner tacitly agrees can be broken from time to time for the greater good. 

This board will begin to run much more smoothly once the mods learn this basic lesson about “rules.”


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Half the forum is going to end up leaving anyway if Intel keeps doing his bullshit


There’s a huge problem when your posting in regards of how bad you don’t fit in and knowing you aren’t welcome. I don’t understand most ppl just leave or fall back into the cracks  .I personally hate conflict and if I have that vibe I’m not welcome cool I’m out . Dude is just getting shit on and continues to take it and won’t except the hard truth and just keeps pleaing like that will change anything . Holy fuck I think for the sake of his mental health a mod needs to take him out of his misery and ban him. There’s just trouble brewing if he continues to get cyber bullied . This ban would be out of compassion see rules don’t have to be broken to take certain actions. It would probably be for the best he could reinvent himself and maybe come back.


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> There’s a huge problem when your posting in regards of how bad you don’t fit in and knowing you aren’t welcome. I don’t understand most ppl just leave or fall back into the cracks  .I personally hate conflict and if I have that vibe I’m not welcome cool I’m out . Dude is just getting shit on and continues to take it and won’t except the hard truth and just keeps pleaing like that will change anything . Holy fuck I think for the sake of his mental health a mod needs to take him out of his misery and ban him. There’s just trouble brewing if he continues to get cyber bullied .


he's a troll. any attention is good attention.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> There’s a huge problem when your posting in regards of how bad you don’t fit in and knowing you aren’t welcome. I don’t understand most ppl just leave or fall back into the cracks  .I personally hate conflict and if I have that vibe I’m not welcome cool I’m out . Dude is just getting shit on and continues to take it and won’t except the hard truth and just keeps pleaing like that will change anything . Holy fuck I think for the sake of his mental health a mod needs to take him out of his misery and ban him. There’s just trouble brewing if he continues to get cyber bullied . This ban would be out of compassion see rules don’t have to be broken to take certain actions. It would probably be for the best he could reinvent himself and maybe come back.


Yea. See, there’s many examples where he says shitjust to escalate stuff and examples where he’s purposely trying to trigger people. 

He’s a total troll.


----------



## rawdeal (May 16, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> There are rules that matter. And then there are rules which are not expected to be strictly enforced and exist only for the sake of existence, which the owner tacitly agrees can be broken from time to time for the greater good.
> 
> This board will begin to run much more smoothly once the mods learn this basic lesson about “rules.”


Owner has mentioned he hasn't been around recently.  This may be a good time.  Mods are (relatively) new to the Boards and bring a tremendous work ethic, accompanied by less perspective than Pillar and Spongey.  Thinking about how this woulda been handled a few yrs ago .....


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

rawdeal said:


> Owner has mentioned he hasn't been around recently.  This may be a good time.  Mods are (relatively) new to the Boards and bring a tremendous work ethic, accompanied by less perspective than Pillar and Spongey.  Thinking about how this woulda been handled a few yrs ago .....


Exactly right.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

@Send0 @CJ 

Here’s my last plea….

You both are good at looking out for the reputation of the forum. You want new members to feel welcome and you don’t want them to be intimidated. 

Read these Intel threads from the perspective of a new member or a potential member that might just be lurking. Do the threads that are derailed by Intel give an accurate portrayal of this forum? It makes the forum look horrible. It’s a poor reflection. A new member could see the bullshit, form their impression and move on to another forum. 

The problems go away if there is a consistent way of perma-banning trolls. There’s been many good solutions offered.

@mugzy


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

shackleford said:


> he's a troll. any attention is good attention.


IMO the bashing  and all the negative attention is taking it’s toll but he can’t let go of what he thinks gives him a since of connection it is also the place of not feeling accepted. Reality is twisted it’s like a a domestic abuse victim. Maybe he is a troll I think non of us can truly grasp how this  guy processes  information. I think he is real and your seeing first hand schizophrenia behavior.


----------



## 69nites (May 16, 2022)

I just sifted through the posting history. Looks like a normal 21 year old kid that's young dumb and full of cum trying to figure out the world while simultaneously thinking they have the answer for everything.

Anyone can repair their reputation who hasn't been removed from the community. 

If you're going to post a question, don't look for confirmation of what you already think to be true. Put people you have a problem interacting with on your ignore list. 

And from skimming through this thread people seem to think you're portraying a persona that isn't rooted in reality. If that's true, remake an introduction thread, be yourself, and represent yourself accurately. 

Good luck.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> IMO the bashing  and all the negative attention is taking it’s toll but he can’t let go of what he thinks gives him a since of connection it is also the place of not feeling accepted. Reality is twisted it’s like a a domestic abuse victim. Maybe he is a troll I think non of us can truly grasp how this  guy processes  information. I think he is real and your seeing first hand schizophrenia behavior.


Yes. But why the fuck should I have to experience that on a bodybuilding board. How in the fuck are we supposed to handle that, and why in the fuck should we be expected to?


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

69nites said:


> I just sifted through the posting history. Looks like a normal 21 year old kid that's young dumb and full of cum trying to figure out the world while simultaneously thinking they have the answer for everything.
> 
> Anyone can repair their reputation who hasn't been removed from the community.
> 
> ...


He could return as the second coming of Jesus and still not repair whatever rep he thinks he has. 
He’s a known troll on many forums


----------



## shackleford (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> IMO the bashing  and all the negative attention is taking it’s toll but he can’t let go of what he thinks gives him a since of connection it is also the place of not feeling accepted. Reality is twisted it’s like a a domestic abuse victim. Maybe he is a troll I think non of us can truly grasp how this  guy processes  information. I think he is real and your seeing first hand schizophrenia behavior.


If that's the case, I stand by my reply of leaving the forum and getting his life straightened out before returning.

I thought this guy was a troll and I was trying to bait him into an argument to give the mods a legitimate reason to remove him, but it was unsuccessful. If he is really mentally ill, I suppose my actions could have done more harm than good.

Either way, i guess someone who is trolling to this extent probably has some mental problems anyway.


----------



## Test_subject (May 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Test_subject (May 16, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm really curious about dick hats and bows, now.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 16, 2022)

He should take all the advice here and log off for however long it takes to get his mental health in check and some serious lifting/diet experience under his belt. That actually shows he put in the work. 

Beyond that trying to communicate with someone on an entirely different spectrum is futile. A waste of time. Sometimes the best response is no response at all.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> He should take all the advice here and log off for however long it takes to get his mental health in check and some serious lifting/diet experience under his belt. That actually shows he put in the work.
> 
> Beyond that trying to communicate with someone on an entirely different spectrum is futile. A waste of time. Sometimes the best response is no response at all.


🤷‍♂️ Is everyone listening? Even the guys in the back of the class that smell like model glue?

He. Is. Not. Real. 

It’s all a bullshit story. You should feel retarded for believing any of it.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤷‍♂️ Is everyone listening? Even the guys in the back of the class that smell like model glue?
> 
> He. Is. Not. Real.
> 
> It’s all a bullshit story. You should feel retarded for believing any of it.


I believe he is mentally ill. That's it. A schizo, no. Brain damaged, maybe.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I believe he is mentally ill. That's it. A schizo, no. Brain damaged, maybe.


He’s not even that. Stop believing any of his bullshit story. 

It’s the internet.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s not even that. Stop believing any of his bullshit story.
> 
> It’s the internet.


Well I mean Im a little mentally ill myself, you can tell by the amount of time I spend here and what I post.
Intel spends more time here, so I think the bar is a little higher for him.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well I mean Im a little mentally ill myself, you can tell by the amount of time I spend here and what I post.
> Intel spends more time here, so I think the bar is a little higher for him.


I’m fucked in the head but I have pride and don’t air my dirty laundry 15 times a day.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I believe he is mentally ill. That's it. A schizo, no. Brain damaged, maybe.


I can’t tell if he is getting off on the negative attention or if he is a few shit post away from us seeing a story about a dude just snapping and doing something seriously stupid . My people reading skills are  skew like this .

I’m trying a new tactic the ignore option


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I can’t tell if he is getting off on the negative attention or if he is a few shit post away from us seeing a story about a dude just snapping and doing something seriously stupid . My people reading skills are  skew like this .
> 
> I’m trying a new tactic the ignore option


Ok. Let’s outline it:

He claims to be a rape baby born in Canada of Indian decent. He moved to London. His mom used to masturbate in front of him which caused his schizophrenia. He claims to have wires in his head and he snapped, smashed something with a hammer on a roid rage. He types like an American. No England dialect or slang. 

You think this is real? Not some bullshit story?


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Let’s outline it:
> 
> He claims to be a rape baby born in Canada of Indian decent. He moved to London. His mom used to masturbate in front of him which caused his schizophrenia. He claims to have wires in his head and he snapped, smashed something with a hammer on a roid rage. He types like an American. No England dialect or slang.
> 
> You think this is real? Not some bullshit story?


You peaked my interest


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You peaked my interest


* Piqued


----------



## MrRogers (May 17, 2022)

Nothing he's said or done in here is consistent with someone who is thought disordered/schizophrenic. He's probably a lonely, half intelligent stick figure in real life but his character on here is just that. He plays a great fn retard though.


----------



## RiR0 (May 17, 2022)

I don’t care if he’s mentally ill or not. That’s not my problem.
In fact I hope he is severely mentally ill and is tormented 24/7 by the things I say to him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t care if he’s mentally ill or not. That’s not my problem.
> In fact I hope he is severely mentally ill and is tormented 24/7 by the things I say to him.


I love you


----------



## Yano (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Let’s outline it:
> 
> He claims to be a rape baby born in Canada of Indian decent. He moved to London. His mom used to masturbate in front of him which caused his schizophrenia. He claims to have wires in his head and he snapped, smashed something with a hammer on a roid rage. He types like an American. No England dialect or slang.
> 
> You think this is real? Not some bullshit story?


Ok haahha I was there for the wires in my head stories and being programmed but I missed his roid rage story and about watching momma going clam digging haahahah Jeeeesus Christ


----------



## Undecanator (May 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok haahha I was there for the wires in my head stories and being programmed but I missed his roid rage story and about watching momma going clam digging haahahah Jeeeesus Christ


He was programmed lmao...to do what exactly?


----------



## Yano (May 17, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> He was programmed lmao...to do what exactly?


Dunno that was like his first couple nights here talking about wires in his head and signals and being programmed ... real whackadoo comic book shit.


----------



## beefnewton (May 17, 2022)

He is an AI.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2022)

delete this thread its retarded


----------



## TODAY (May 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t care if he’s mentally ill or not. That’s not my problem.
> In fact I hope he is severely mentally ill and is tormented 24/7 by the things I say to him.


Being mentally ill is no excuse for acting like a retard.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 17, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Being mentally ill is no excuse for acting like a retard.


well it kind of is if said illness is retardation


----------

